# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  STCW 2010 – Manila Amendments: Change or No Change?

## Apostolos

Πολλά έχουμε ακούσει για τη αναθεωρημένη STCW του 2010. Υπαρχει κάποιος να μας διαφωτήσει για τις αλλαγές γιατι βρήκα κάποια πράγματα αλλα θέλω στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα τη θα γίνει. Θα αλλάξουμε πάλια τα πιστοποιητικά μας? Θα μας πάνε φυλακή που θα γράφουμε μεγαλύτερα ψέματα στις ώρες ανάπαυσης? Θα δούμε κάποια διαφορά η απλά λόγια να αγαπιώμαστε, και όπως ελεγε ενας Deputy DPA "να φτιάξουμε όμορφους φακέλους" για να πέρνουμε τα πιστοποιητικά?


Λίγα πράγματα στα Αγγλικά με γενικές αλλαγές...
Αν υπάρχει και κανα σεμινάριο μέχρι την Παρασκευή γιατι μας βλέπω να μας έρχονται πολλά μαζι...



Αλλαγές/προσθήκες με την STCW 2010:


1)     Revalidation for higher and managerial level officer for  certificate of competency (COC) issued by any governing authority.
 2)     New and improved training guidance for crews and officer serving onboard.
 3)     New requirements for MARPOL awareness which includes training in leadership and teamwork.
 4)     Stringent measures for preventing fraudulent certificate of competency (COC) to flow in international market.
 5)     Rest hour onboard has been increased from 70 hours to 77 hours per week for decent working of seafarer onboard.
 6)     Introduction of Electro-technical officer with approved training and COC.
  7)     More facilities and better training for junior engineer and cadets to tackle the problem of shortage of officer.
 8)     Updated drugs and alcohol policy and stringent medical examination.
 9)     New requirement for Able seaman to have a certificate of competency for boarding vessel.
 10) New methods of training in modern technology like electronic chart display and information system (ECDIS).
 11) Stringent competency norm for ship staff serving on tanker, gas and chemical carrier.
 12) New and improved requirement for ISPS trainings and also trainings to tackle the situation of piracy attack.
 13)  Inclusion of modern training methods introducing distance learning and web based learning.
 14) New training regulations for ship staff in polar water and personnel operating dynamic positioning system.
 15) An initiative is taken by IMO to cope up the shortage of seafarerΆs world wide by starting “go to sea campaign”.
 The above mentioned points are just a birdΆs eye view of the  discussion held in Manila conference. More points will be included when  the norms come on paper

----------


## Apostolos

Ψαχνοντας βρήκα τα παρακάτω και πραγματικα τα έχασα... Αντε πάλι σεμινάρια και εκπαιδευσεις...




It  is widely known that IMO was holding a Diplomatic Conference in Manila,  Philippines, earlier this year to discuss amendments to STCW. What most  people fail to identify is the extend of revisions and the  implementation realities behind that. To sort things straight lets see  what happened step by step:

 
*STCW Manila Amendments*
On  June 25th, the International Maritime Organization (IMO) and other  major stakeholders in the global shipping and manning industry formally  ratified the so-called "Manila Amendments" to the current Convention on  Standards of Training, Certification and Watchkeeping for Seafarers  (STCW) and its associated Code. The amendments aiming to bring the STCW  up to date with developments since its conception and initial adoption  in 1978, and the subsequent amendments in 1995.

 
*Enty Into Force*
The  Convention amendments will be adopted with a tacit acceptance procedure  which has been agreed indicating that amendments will be accepted by  1st July 2011 UNLESS more than 50% of the parties to the STCW object  such a development. As a result STCW Amendments are set to enter into  force on January 1, 2012.

 
*Enhancement of STCW Objectives*
The following items outline the key improvements realised through the new Amendments:

Certificates  of Competency & endorsements to be issued only by Administration -  thereby reducing the possibility of fraudulent practices associated with  issue of certificates of competency.Common medical standards for seafarers - seafarers from one country  can serve on board ships of another country without undergoing another  medical exam.Revalidation requirements rationalized for the benefit of the seafarer.Introduction of modern training methodology i.e. distance learning and web based learning.Hours of rest harmonized with the requirements of ILO Maritime Labor Convention (2006) with a view to reducing fatigue.Requirements introduced to avoid alcohol and substance abuse.New Competencies required to be built and curriculum to be updated in life with modern developments and real life needsRefresher Training is properly addressed within the convention

 
A brief outline of key curriculum upgrades is as follows:

 
*Chapter I  General provisiona*

Regulation I/2 : Only Administrations to issue COC & maintain electronic database  for verification of authenticityRegulation I/3 : near  coastal voyage requirements made more clear, including principals  governing such voyages and entering "into an undertaking" with the  Parties concerned (flag and coastal states)Regulation I/4 : PSC Assessment of seafarer watch keeping & security standards - "Compromise to security" in the listRegulation I/6 : Guidance on e-learningRegulation I/9  : Medical standards updated in line with ILO MLC RequirementsRegulation I/11 : revalidation requirements made more rational and includes revalidation requirements for tanker endorsementsRegulation I/14 : companies responsible for refresher training of seafarers on their ships

 
*STCW Chapter II Support Level*
Chapter  Two is the section on the deck department. The principal change in  Chapter II is the addition of an Able Seafarer - Deck Rating. This is  separate from the Rating Forming Part of a Navigational Watch (RFPNW).
Based  on sea time requirements, it will be critical for a mariner to get  their RFPNW qualification as early in their career as possible. Sea time  toward an AB qualification will not start until RFPNW qualifications  have been met and any sea time toward subsequent licenses will require  the AB endorsement. This will require training and testing and will be a  new section called A-II/5.

 
*STCW Chapter II Operational and Management Level*
Electronic  Chart Display and Information System (ECDIS) will be required training  for all deck officers on all vessels that are equipped with ECDIS. ECDIS  will be treated the same as ARPA or the GMDSS training, where it is an  STCW restriction from serving on equipped vessels if you don't have  these training certifications.
By  2012 nearly all vessels more than 200 gross tons will be required under  a separate law to have ECDIS equipment. By default, any deck officer on  vessels of more than 200 tons will need ECDIS training. There will be  two levels of ECDIS, operational and management dealing with the  different responsibilities of each.
Bridge Resource Management, Teamwork and Leadership training will be mandatory at both the operational and management levels.

 
*STCW Chapter III Engineering*
The  principal change in Chapter III is the addition of an Able Seafarer -  Engine Rating. This is separate from the Rating Forming Part of an  Engineering Watch.
Many countries  have only had the RFPEW level and this new Able Seafarer Engine rating  will require the RFPEW to be STCW Compliant. This will require training  and testing and will be a new section called A-III/5.
Section  A-III/1 will be reformatted and reorganized. You will no longer need to  have the 30 months of approved training in the engine room. The wording  will now be more synchronized with the deck department and will read  three years of sea service with one year of combined work shop skills  and six months of engine room watchstanding.
A new Electro Technical Officer (ETO) and an Electro Technical Rating (ETR) will be added.
Engine  Room Resource Management, Teamwork and Leadership training will be  mandatory at both the operational and management levels.

 
*STCW Chapter V*
Tankers and Tank Ships:
There will now be three categories of Tankerman on tank ships.

OilChemicalLiquid Gas
In addition, each Tankerman category will have two levels

Basic (currently called assistant)Advanced (currently called Person in Charge (PIC)
The major change will be the  division of the chemical from the oil and each requiring its own sea  service prerequisites on each type of vessel and specific training for  each. Additionally, there will be a specially designated Tanker Fire  Fighting Course, although some parties may allow Basic Fire Fighting  courses to cover this requirement.
Passenger Vessels - There will be a consolidation of rules for passenger vessels.
Offshore Supply Vessels (OSV), Dynamic Positioning (DP) Vessels and Operations Ice Covered Waters:
There  will be a new section with guidance on special licensing or training  requirements for OSVs, Dynamic Positioning (DP) Vessels and vessels  operating in water that are covered in Ice.

 
*STCW Chapter VI*
*Marine Environmental Issues:*
The amendments will include the addition of marine environmental  awareness issues in the Personal Safety & Social Responsibilities  course conducted as part of Basic Safety Training as well as an  operational level of marine environmental concerns at the STCW Code  A-II/1 and A-III/1 levels of Certification.

 
*Basic Safety Training*
The Personal Safety & Social Responsibilities (PSSR) coverage of the following subjects will be added:

CommunicationsControl of FatigueTeamwork
These additional subjects will  make the PSSR module longer in length but it should still be less than  one day in length. However, this will cause an increase in the length of  Basic Safety Training courses from the usual five days to at least 5.5  days.

 
*Refresher Safety Training:*
One of the key elements of the STCW 2010 amendments appears to be the  removal of loopholes with respect to refresher training. The STCW Code,  which was vague in this area and many countries opted to interpret the  "within five years" requirement loosely. It has been decided that  certain courses that may affect the safety and survival of the crew and  passengers in an emergency warrant periodic refresher training.
*Refresher Training may take the form of e-learning, shipboard drills and training or shore based training.*
The  safety courses will require refresher training every five years and the  courses may be abbreviated somewhat from the original course lengths.  The training that will need to be refreshed by an approved method (in  class or shipboard - yet to be determined) are:

Proficiency in Survival Craft and Rescue BoatsAdvanced FirefightingBasic Safety TrainingFast Rescue BoatMedical Training

 
*Security Training:*
The amendments will include three levels of security training

Level One - Security Awareness (All crew members)Level Two - Person with Security DutiesLevel Three - Ship Security Officer - ISPS Code
Anti Piracy training will be added to each level as well.

 
*STCW Chapter VIII : Watch keeping*
This  section of the STCW Code will be harmonized with the Maritime Labour  Convention (MLC) Convention. The Maritime Labour Convention was signed  in 2006 and was created to create regulations for seafarers right's so  that there would be a global minimum standard for how mariners are  treated.

 
*Harmonisation with IMO MLC*
Where  the IMO (International Maritime Organization) oversees the STCW  Certification Convention, the ILO (International Labour Organization)  oversees the MLC Convention. When the International Labour Organization  adopted a "bill of rights" for the world's maritime workers, all  concerned - governments, seafarers and shipowners - hailed this new  labour standard as a landmark development for the world's most  globalized sector.
The  International Maritime Organization (IMO) had taken important steps to  build protections in the areas of safety, certification and pollution,  but the sector was awash in a wide range of international labour  standards going back over eight decades. The ILO Maritime Labour  Convention 2006 modernizes these standards to:

Consolidate and update more than 60 earlier ILO Conventions and Recommendations.Set minimum requirements for seafarers to work on a ship.Address conditions of employment, accommodation, recreational  facilities, food and catering, health protection, medical care, welfare  and social security protection.Promote compliance by operators and owners of ships by giving  governments sufficient flexibility to implement its requirements in a  manner best adapted to their individual laws and practices.Strengthen enforcement mechanisms at all levels, including  provisions for complaint procedures available to seafarers, the  shipowners' and shipmasters' supervision of conditions on their ships,  the flag States' jurisdiction and control over their ships, and port  state inspections of foreign ships.

 
*Conclusion*
The  STCW is here to stay. The most interesting issue about the new  amendments is that SCTW Amendments will be implemented for sure beyond  the ILO MLC. The new amendments incorporate a 5 year phase in period for  existing seafarers and at the same time require all real life  amendments such as the Work & Rest Hours to be implemented as of 1st  of January 2010.
So remain fastened and stay tuned.

----------


## Leo

Απόστολε, όσα βρήκες είναι χρήσιμα και όντως έρχονται. Μέχρι στιγμής σχετικά σεμινάρια δεν έχουν πέσει στην αντίληψη μου από νηογνώμονες ή άλλα πιστοποιημένα κέντρα εκπαίδευσης. Το μόνο που βρήκαμε είναι από τον GL και έχει τίτλο STCW 2010 Implementation Workshop. Οι πληροφορίες μας λένε ότι παρόμοια επεξηγηματικά σεμινάρια για τις αλλαγές της STCW 2010 θα ανακοινωθούν μέσα στο Φεβρουάριο.

Είναι ένα μεγάλο θέμα πάντως που παρακολουθούμε και θα ενημερώνουμε για τις εξελίξεις.

----------


## Apostolos

Και νά το επίσημο Ελληνικό κείμενο... Διαβάστε προσεκτικά και θα δείτε διάφορα που έρχονται σε αντίθεση με αυτά που πιστευαμε ώς σήμερα...
Ο ανθυποπλοίαρχος θέλει 6 μήνες υπηρεσία...

----------

